# Hello and good afternoon



## JonnyRockwell (Jan 19, 2010)

Greeting fellow TT owners....Bought a Mk1. 3.2 V6 TT w/ DSG back in August and despite a few issues (radiator fan/Dashpod problems) i still get a grin every time i lay eyes on my beast 

Can currently be seen prowling the A3 and Surrey area.

If u see me holla at me cos i often check my rear view mirror ! :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisybon (Jan 4, 2010)

JonnyRockwell said:


> Greeting fellow TT owners....Bought a Mk1. 3.2 V6 TT w/ DSG back in August and despite a few issues (radiator fan/Dashpod problems) i still get a grin every time i lay eyes on my beast
> 
> Can currently be seen prowling the A3 and Surrey area.
> 
> ...


welcome johny,i only joined here a few weeks ago after i purchased my first mk1 225 coupe,i too am well happy with it and feel proud to own and drvie it.I have found out much good info about the tt on here its great. Chris.


----------



## JonnyRockwell (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice one m8 yeah its good to find such a healthy busy forum !


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hi Jonny welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the *V6* club! 8)  :twisted:

Saj


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

hi wellcome to the forum you may see me as i am often on the A3.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

JonnyRockwell said:


> Greeting fellow TT owners....Bought a Mk1. 3.2 V6 TT w/ DSG back in August and despite a few issues (radiator fan/Dashpod problems) i still get a grin every time i lay eyes on my beast
> 
> Can currently be seen prowling the A3 and Surrey area.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the TT world and enjoy the car...fantastic V6 growl, love it!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

